# Eaten 3 fat balls- advice?



## MrsH2be (Mar 7, 2014)

I've just discovered Indy has eaten 3 fat balls that I just put up for the birds when I went to answer the door. Any advice? He's a greyhound if it makes any difference?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I think I would make a call to your vet and just check they don't need to see him.

They could make him sick at least and, was there net around them?


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

do you know... other than fat, what were the ingredients of the balls, chances are he will have the runs and be ok


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I would ring the vet asap.

I had some very fatty beef that was meant to do 3 meals after the fat was mostly skimmed off. The fat caused a very sick dog and we did have to have vet treatment.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

My weimaraner bitch did the same thing a few years back.

She looked very fat, but nothing drastic happened not even the squits however

The net could pose a problem and birdseed is not fit for human or canine consumption and may contain aflatoxins etc.

The fat could also trigger an attack of pancreatitis
I would ring the vet for their advice.


----------



## MrsH2be (Mar 7, 2014)

No nets thankfully, I took those off before I put them out. 

Ingredients-wise the balls had Cereals, Oils and fats, minerals, seeds. Analysis:
Protein- 8%
Crude fibre- 4%
Fat content 17.5%
Crude ash- 17.5%

Just found the empty coconut suet shell which means he's eaten that too :s that contained beef tallow and mixed seeds. 

I only went to the door for a couple of minutes, I can't believe he managed to eat all that that quickly! 

I'll give the vets a quick ring now, see what they say...


----------



## MrsH2be (Mar 7, 2014)

Vet isn't too worried as he's a big dog compared to the size of the fat balls, we just need to stave him tonight then on bland food for the next couple of days. Oh, and to expect quite bad diarrhoea, lovely :s

Fingers crossed that's all!


----------



## TangoTerrierist (Jul 1, 2012)

My greedy little dog managed to snaffle 2 bird fat balls not that long after we got her.

The diarrhoea was dreadful! It started shortly after we went to bed and the poor girl had dreadful squirts all night. It was not helped by the fact that, at the time, house training was still a work in progress.

I seem to remember after cleaning the 3rd lot of liquid poo out of the carpet that it would be easier just to cover the floor in old towels and sheets and deal with everything in the morning.

Have you ever tried to remove tiny bird seeds embedded in looped pile carpet? I swear there are still some in there!

Thankfully, by morning everything seemed to have galloped through her system. She had a few days of bland food and we made sure she had plenty to drink. Thankfully other than the need to thoroughly shampoo the carpet, all was well. Oh the netting reappeared intact too


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hope he's ok, my Toby scoffed 2 fat balls (no netting) last year when I was trying to refill the bird feeders. He was chuffed to bits with himself & was fine afterwards, not even a dodgy tummy ..... he tries the same every, single time I do this now but I am prepared for him!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine (Mals) have eaten the occasional fat ball with no bad effect. I put them in a fat ball cage now and they're cable tied to the branches so as they don't fall off. The dogs still head straight for the tree every time they go out though.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My cat did a similar thing and was really ill with awful sickness and diarrhoea and needed treatment. We thought he was OK as nothing happened for several hours but then it was a nightmare both ends. Excess fat is bad for them plus anything's else which might be in the mix and toxic like dried fruit ( not sure with dogs). Hope he will be OK.


----------



## MrsH2be (Mar 7, 2014)

Indy's been fine since he ate the balls, more poo and a bit softer than normal, but not the terrible diarrhoea I was preparing myself for. Most of it came out the same as it went in! 

I like the idea of the cable ties, will use that when I replace them again.


----------

